# Gentoo, GeForce 5500 i problem z OpenGL

## gonet9

Witam.

Mam problem z kawrtą nVIDIA GeForce 5500 na moim linuksie Gentoo. Zainstalowałem sterowniki do karty graficznej według HOW-TO http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_Drivers. Wszystko zrobiłem, eselect, sterowniki, jądro. Próbowałem ostanią, niestabilną wersję, testowałem też betę, najnowsze sterowniki z nVIDIA.com, nieco starsze z nVIDIA.com (z tą róznicą, że w sterownikach z nvidia.com eselect nie widziało modułu opengl od nvidii). Ale bez skutku. Zawsze ten sam błąd, na przykład przy uruchamianiu gry Neverball:

```

neverball: X11 driver not configured with OpenGL

```

Taka sama sytuacja występowała podczas uruchamiania gry Race (nie mylić z Racer, ta o dziwo się uruchami ). Może pomocna będzie też informacja, że gry uruchamiane przez Cedegę (wersja z CVS) działają, do póki nie rozpocznę właściwej gry, to znaczy menu gry się włącza, dopiero gry np. w War Rock włączę tranning, wczytywanie zatrzymuje się na jednym z plików i zawiesza grę, a np. w Worms World Party nie pojawia się już w ogóle torcik z dynamitem .

Postarałem się jak najdokładniej scharakteryzować problem. Może trochę to zagmatwane, ale proszę o pomoc. Ten problem jest na prawdę denerwujący, może ktoś spotkał się już z taką sytuacją i poradził sobie.

Pozdrawiam,

gonet9

----------

## bartmarian

/var/log/Xorg.0.log + xorg.conf mozna prosic ?

----------

## gonet9

Xorg.0.log:

http://wklej.org/id/4768284672

xorg.conf

http://wklej.org/id/f1ee950685

----------

## bartmarian

przyklad:

Section "Module"

Load           "dbe"

Load           "extmod"

Load           "type1"

Load           "freetype"

Load           "glx"

Load           "dri"

Load "i2c"

Load "bitmap"

Load "ddc"

Load "int10"

Load "record"

Load "vbe"

EndSection

----------

## gonet9

Te rzeczy dodać do sekcji modules w xorg.conf?

edit: sory, nie zauważyłem pogrubienia

Teraz mój xorg.conf wygląda tak:

http://wklej.org/id/a7e03d217f

A Xorg.0.log tak:

http://wklej.org/id/dc39d491cd

Zaniepokoiła mnie linijka:

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

----------

## w.tabin

 *gonet9 wrote:*   

> Te rzeczy dodać do sekcji modules w xorg.conf?

 

Raczej nie, to jest z tego HOWTO które przytoczyłeś:

```
File: xorg.conf: Settings required for nvidia 3D acceleration

Section "Module"

 ...

Load "glx"

# Load "dri"

 ...

EndSection
```

Również tu powinieneś zmienić:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier    "nVIDIA GeForce 5500"

    Driver        "nv" 
```

na taki wpis: 

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier    "nVIDIA GeForce 5500"

    Driver        "nvidia"
```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## gonet9

Zrobiłem wszystko jak radzicie, ale nie pomaga  :Sad:  Dam jeszcze tutaj wszystkie pliki, które mogłyby Wam pomóc w rozwiązaniu mojego problemu.

xorg.conf

```
http://up.wklej.org/download.php?id=3a835d3215755c435ef4fe9965a3f2a0
```

Xorg.0.log

```
http://up.wklej.org/download.php?id=288cc0ff022877bd3df94bc9360b9c5d
```

make.conf

```
http://up.wklej.org/download.php?id=8c6744c9d42ec2cb9e8885b54ff744d0
```

dmesg

```
http://up.wklej.org/download.php?id=4ea06fbc83cdd0a06020c35d50e1e89a
```

lsmod

```
http://up.wklej.org/download.php?id=b7ee6f5f9aa5cd17ca1aea43ce848496
```

lspci

```
http://up.wklej.org/download.php?id=e57c6b956a6521b28495f2886ca0977a
```

Wyjście z gry neverball

```
http://up.wklej.org/download.php?id=86b122d4358357d834a87ce618a55de0
```

Wyjście z gry race

```
http://up.wklej.org/download.php?id=4e0928de075538c593fbdabb0c5ef2c3
```

Wyjście z gry racer

```
http://up.wklej.org/download.php?id=c0f168ce8900fa56e57789e2a2f2c9d0
```

Chyba wystarczy  :Smile:  proszę o pomoc i pozdrawiam,

gonet9

----------

## SlashBeast

Wiesz co? Zrób emerge nvidia-drivers, potem eselect opengl set nvidia i użyj mojego xorg.conf ew. dopasuj go pod siebie. Był on generowany przez konfigurator nvidia, dodałem tylko polska klawiaturę.

http://cpaste.com/1863

----------

## gonet9

Nie działa :/

Nie ma już błędów z GLX w logu, ale np. neverball dalej wyrzuca to samo.

SlashBeast: Nie masz błędu w xorg.conf? Mi nie chodził, dopóki sekcji Extensions nie dałem przed sekcjię Screen.

Jakieś inne idee?

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie, działa u mnie.

```
betrayed ~ # qlist -Iv nvidia-drivers xorg-server 

x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11
```

Emergne tego neverballa i sprawdzę. Quake3 bangla, Quake2 na OpenGL też. Dam znać jak wytestuję go - narazie aktualizuję system.

Cedega z CVS czyli ów WineX, czaem nie jest to zamarznięty kod nie ruszany od 2004 roku? Sądze, że lepiej zrobisz pracując na aktualnym Wine, niż na tym WineX.

----------

## gonet9

Pojawiły się nowe błędy, nie działają już żadne stery nvidia (nv działa). Xorg.0.log(.old, bo piszę z xow bo zmianie na "nv"):

```
http://www.wklej.org/id/7eccb745c4
```

----------

## gonet9

Udało mi się rozwiązać problem.

Globalna flaga OpenGl + emerge -NuDe libsdl xorg-x11 i neverball działa  :Very Happy: 

----------

